# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] كيفية  كتابة السيرة الذاتية

## خالد بن الوليد

تعتبر السيرة الذاتية البوابة التي تصل الشباب الراغب في العمل
 بالشركات والمؤسسات، لذا فإننا نقدم ومن خلال هذه المقالة أفضل الطرق
 لكتابة السيرة الذاتية الخاصة بكم.


 تعريف السيرة الذاتية:

 السيرة الذاتية في اللغة هي بيان أو تقرير شخصي موجز يستعرض بعض
 المعلومات الشخصية عن تاريخ عمل ومؤهلات شخص يرغب في الحصول على عمل أو
 وظيفة معينة. أما من الناحية الوظيفية فيمكن تعريفها بأنها عبارة عن
 صفحة تسويقية تعرض مهارات وإنجازات وخبرات طالب الوظيفة بصورة واقعية
 مشوقة وبشكل علمي منظم وجذاب.

 وظائف السيرة الذاتية:

 إن الهدف الأساس للسيرة الذاتية هو مساعدتك في الحصول على مقابلة شخصية
 مع متخذ قرار التوظيف في الشركة التي ترغب في العمل معها. والسيرة
 الذاتية تعمل على تحقيق هذا الهدف من خلال مجموعة من الوظائف أهمها:

 1) تعريف عن نفسك:
 تقوم السيرة الذاتية برسم صورة واضحة عنك لرب العمل بطريقة منطقية
 ومختصرة عن الجوانب الشخصية وأهم المعلومات عن مؤهلاتك ومستوى تعليمك
 وخبرتك وحتى هواياتك.

 2) دعوة للمقابلة الشخصية:
 إن صاحب العمل لديه متطلبات ومعايير أداء خاصة يشترط توافرها في شاغر
 الوظيفة والسيرة الذاتية من خلال إظهار قدراتك ومؤهلاتك وخبراتك لصاحب
 العمل تعمل على مساعدتك في الحصول على دعوة لمقابلة صاحب العمل أو
 المسؤولين عن التوظيف في جهة العمل التي تتقدم إليها.

 3) أداة تسويقية:
 لأن السيرة الذاتية تسبقك في معظم الأحوال لمقابلة أرباب الأعمال فهي أداة
 مهمة لتسويقك ، لذا فإنه ينبغي أن تؤدي إلى جذب الانتباه إليك وإلى
 مواهبك وقدراتك.

 إعداد السيرة الذاتية:

 في هذه الجزئية سوف نقوم بتقديم مجموعة من الإرشادات والمقترحات التي
 نأمل أن تساعدك في إعداد السيرة الذاتية الفعالة.

 الخطوة الأولى: تبدأ بتحديد واختيار الشكل العام الذي تفضله للسيرة
 الذاتية. وهنا تجدر الإشارة بأنه لا يوجد هناك نمط واحد أو أسلوب مثالي
 لشكل السيرة الفعالة ، ولذلك يمكنك أن تختار النموذج الذي ترتاح إليه
 ويناسب احتياجك.

 الخطوة الثانية: قبل البدء الفعلي في كتابة السيرة الذاتية تذكر الأشياء
 التالية:
 * السيرة الذاتية ملخص عنك فاجعلها مختصرة على ألا تغفل إبراز نقاط
 القوة فيك
 * السيرة الذاتية مكتوبة فاجعلها سهلة القراءة والفهم
 * السيرة وثيقة لتسويقك عند أصحاب العمل فاجعلها مقنعة وفعالة
 * السيرة الذاتية تعكس شخصيتك فلا تبخل في إعدادها بالوقت والتفكير
 والجهد وذلك لأن الإهمال واللامبالاة في إعدادها قد يكون له آثار عكسية
 كبيرة في تسويق قدراتك.

 الخطوة الثالثة: هناك نصائح مهمة يجب مراعاة الالتزام بها أثناء كتابة
 السيرة الذاتية هي:
 * استخدم جملاً قصيرة وكلمات فعالة ، كلمات تدل على الإنجاز والكفاءة
 والقدرة
 * استخدم مصطلحات فنية تشير إلى معلومات تتصل بمجال عمل الشركة أو جهة
 العمل المتقدم للعمل فيها أو أي معلومات أخرى تعرفت عليها تخص جهة
 العمل أو المركز المرغوب
 * بين اهتماماتك تجاه الشركة او جهة العمل والوظيفة المتقدم لها
 * استخدم ورقاً من نوع جيد وفاخر وابتعد عن الورق البراق أو الملون
 وخاصة الألوان الفاقعة.
 * راجع ما كتبت وتأكد من عدم وجود أي أخطاء إملائية أو أخطاء في تركيب
 الجمل ولزيادة التأكد يفضل عرض السيرة على أحد ذوي الخبرة لمراجعتها
 * حاول أن تجعل سيرتك الذاتية مناسبة من حيث الأسلوب لإدخالها في
 الكمبيوتر حيث إن بعض جهات العمل تستخدم الكمبيوتر وشبكات الكمبيوتر
 لتخزين المعلومات في قواعد بياناتهم الخاصة
 * ضع السيرة على أسطوانة كمبيوتر لمساعدة الشركة المتقدم للعمل فيها
 على وضعها في قاعدة بياناتهم الخاصة.
 * يفضل عند عمل السيرة الذاتية الابتعاد عن الصور والزخرفة الزائدة.
 * تأكد من أن الخط واضح فلا يزيد عن 12 و لا ينقص عن 10 و يفضل اختيار
 الخط العادي في الكتابة و تتميز العناوين بتغليظ الكتابة أو بوضع خط
 تحت العناوين الجانبية.
 إضافة إلى عدم استخدام العديد من الألوان ( فالأسود أو الأزرق يفيان بالغرض
  )

 * لا تختصر الكلمات إلا إذا كانت كلمات معلومة للجميع مثل ت لتعني الهاتف.
 * تجنب استخدام السيرة الذاتية نفسها في كل الأحوال للتقدم لجميع أنواع
 الوظائف.
 * اجعل السيرة مختصرة ولكن بدون إيجاز ويعد حجم صفحة واحدة مناسبا جدا.
 * لا تقيد نفسك بهدف واحد إلا إذا كنت تريد أن تحصر فرصك في هذا الهدف.

 كتابة السيرة الذاتية

 قبل البدء في كتابة سيرتك الذاتية عليك مراعاة النقاط التالية:
 * حدد الصورة التي تريد أن تظهر بها أمام الآخرين في المجال الوظيفي مثل
 موظف جاد يحب عمله أو موظف مبتكر ولديه قدرات فنية وشخصية مرحة أو مرن
 ومتعاون ويحافظ على المواعيد
 * كيف تحب أن تسوق نفسك؟!
 * ما الأشياء المهمة التي تستطيع أن تقدمها إلى الشركة التي تريد العمل
 بها؟
 * كيف تظهر نقاط القوة بطريقة فعالة؟


 الآن يمكنك البدء بكتابة معلوماتك الشخصية أولا ثم بعد ذلك قم باستعراض
 خلفيتك العلمية وبعد ذلك خبراتك ، كما هو مبين في أجزاء السيرة الذاتية

----------


## peace

انا دخلت وانا فاكرة اني هاقره موضوع عن كتابة قصة حياة واحد مثلا
مش تقول 



طيب ان شاء الله هاخد بنصيحتك بعد السنة الجاية


تحياتي

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

متستهوينيش بالموضوع .. و السنة اللى جاية هفكرك  :;): 
 :: 

شكراً لمرورك ..  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

* أ/ خالد ابن الوليد
*

يا راجل مش تقول انك تقصد السي في :D

لكن والله موضوع مهم يفيد اللي شغال واللي عاطل

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

تسلم إيدك خالد بن الوليد

الموضوع فعلاً مهم جداً لكل الشباب اللي بيبحث عن فرصة عمل جديدة

ربنا ما يحرمنا من موضوعاتك الجميلة

----------


## elsayed elsayed

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ساميو

مشكور جدا

----------


## محمد غباشى

تسلم ايدك الموضوع مهم جداااااااا شكرا علة المجهود

----------


## وديعة الغالية

جزاك الله خيرا أخي :Eat:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

شكرا على مجهودك...........

----------


## اسكندرانى

للرفع

----------

